# Scored a vise!



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Found this craftsman vise at a garage sale. its still in great shape. Everything works smoothly, and just minimal surface rust on the guides. I bought it for $35, but what would it really be worth? What year was it made? Model 506-51890


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Great score, that thing is huge and the price was awesome in my opinion. Can't really give you any facts about it but good job.

Here is one that sold on ebay for $75


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Great score, that thing is huge and the price was awesome in my opinion. Can't really give you any facts about it but good job.
> 
> Here is one that sold on ebay for $75


Oh yeah, they open to 12" and the jaw is 10"x4". I've seen them sell at auction like Ebay and other sites for $75 or $80. But I can't seem to find a history of them. it is heavy though, I guess someone on Ebay stated 36lbs.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I read that they were made by the Columbian vise company.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same vise*

I've had it for years and love it. Great score. :thumbsup: I'd get another in a heartbeat and pay ^ $100.00 easy.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great score! I had a Columbian exactly like that. I got it from an old millshop that went belly up in the 80's.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's great to hear guys! I don't know much about vises, but this one seemed to be good quality. I'm glad to hear it is! I've been wanting to build a workbench, but finding an affordable vise was my determining factor.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya done good.
Could get up to $150 for it here and it'd be worth it.


----------

